

Show HN:Backwards Compatible jQuery Web Tour - drazion
http://www.crimson-cardinal.com/crimson_tour
There are quite a few jQuery web tour applications out there, but I found that when working in a corporate environment many of them didn't work ... or just didn't work right in IE7/8.
I put together this web tour jQuery application and have successfully used it and had no issues with older browsers. It doesn't look as 'pretty' since it relies on CSS3 to pretty it up a bit. But it's pretty light weight. It was my first foray into Javascript prototypes, and while I'm sure there are bugs, although I haven't encountered any game breaking ones myself.<p>The GitHub is up at https://github.com/drazion/Crimson-Tour - if you notice any irregularities or issues, any and all tips or suggestions to improve it would be appreciated.
======
drazion
There are quite a few jQuery web tour applications out there, but I found that
when working in a corporate environment many of them didn't work ... or just
didn't work right in IE7/8. I put together this web tour jQuery application
and have successfully used it and had no issues with older browsers, because
of that it doesn't look as 'pretty' out of the box since it relies on CSS3 to
pretty it up a bit for the newer browsers, but it works.

It's pretty light weight and was my first foray into Javascript prototypes,
and while I'm sure there are bugs, although I haven't encountered any game
breaking ones myself. The GitHub is up at <https://github.com/drazion/Crimson-
Tour> \- if you notice any irregularities or issues, any and all tips or
suggestions to improve it would be appreciated.

